# some infertility issues TTC 7years



## HSwissed (Apr 20, 2021)

Hello everyone, 

Am glad to have found some ladies with whom I can share information and support during this part of my fertility journey. I found the forum whilst looking for information on different IVF clinics in Europe. 

So here is us 

Me 43yrs old - nothing concrete - have narrower than normal tubes (not sure if it is problematic as some Drs have told me that it wasn't an issue and other have said it might be an issue), inverted uterus (again similar comments as per the tubes comment), and possible PCOS (but no indication other than OHSS and over-production of eggs during IVF cycles)
Hubby 42 yrs old - low % sperm morphology

Our TTC journey so far:
1 IUI bfn
2 IVFs - one fresh - bfn and another fresh cycle stopped due to OHSS (hospitalized for a week)
FET: bfp - week 9 silent miscarriage - D&C - abortion pills *4, antibiotics and strong painkillers for two months post D&C - Post-partum anxiety (hospitalized for three months) 
2 IVFs for embryo preservation at 39 whilst still recovering from postpartum anxiety
2 natural miscarriages
FET (wtih pgs tested embryo) bfp - week 7 miscarriage

Still have my hopes invested in these frostbies
4 * day 2 frostbies in Lausanne, Switzerland
2* 2 pgs tested day 5 frostbies in Spain

We are based in Zurich and have recently decided to change from IVF spain to IB Alicante. We hope to start a FET cycle soon but first need to investigate why a pgs embryo miscarried.

We feel somewhat bruised by the experience so far but have decided to return to the frostbies as we can't give up on them!


----------



## BilbaoHope! (Apr 15, 2021)

Hi HSwissed and welcome to the forum. Sorry to hear you've had a rough time. I've just had my first IVF and 2nd miscarriage so understand the low's you're going through. I was also looking at IB Alicante and a few others in Spain as they have much better packages than in the UK. Defo don't give up on the frosties. I have one remaining from my first treatment but its not PGS tested although it was graded 5BC which isn't too bad but who knows.

PM me if you need anything, hopefully I can help.

x


----------

